# Previsões longo prazo (Outono/Inverno 2019/2020)



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2019 às 20:25)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão sazonal MeteoFrance (multi-modelos)
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2019 às 20:29)

*Previsão período alargado  - 02 set. a 29 set. 2019*

*Precipitação total com valores abaixo e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões do Norte e litoral Centro, na semana 02/09 a 08/09 e para as regiões do litoral Norte, na semana 09/09 a 15/09; e valores acima do normal, para as regiões do interior Sul, na semana 09/09 a 15/09. Não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo nas semanas 16/09 a 22/09 e 23/09 a 29/09.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, em todo o território exceto a faixa costeira, na semana 02/09 a 08/09, e em algumas regiões do Centro e Sul, na semana de 09/09 a 15/09. Nas semanas de 16/09 a 22/09 e 23/09 a 29/09 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/docs/bpm_0209.2909_2019.pdf

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## MeteoMP (31 Ago 2019 às 08:23)

Eu desconfio que o Outubro vai seguir a linhagem dos últimos Outubros... Quente e seco... Mas a ver vamos ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Ago 2019 às 09:28)

Por aquilo que estou a ver a primeira metade de Setembro terá uma média das máximas superior a 30c, o que fará com que provavelmente o mesmo seja com temperaturas superiores a média. Em relação a precipitação creio que será um mês bastante seco mas com as tradicionais trovoadas de Setembro!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Ago 2019 às 09:31)

Em relação ao Outono e ao Inverno vou guardar as considerações para as saídas de Setembro que são aquelas que considero mais credíveis. 
Isto porque Nesta altura não existe consenso entre modelos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2019 às 22:52)

*Previsão da Accuweather*

*Heat to linger across Iberian Peninsula before beneficial rain and cool air return*

The one region most likely to endure lengthy unseasonable heat during the autumn will be Portugal and Spain.

This warmth will also spread into southern France at times; however, even the hottest weather of September will not compare to the intense summer heat waves.

The seasonably hot, dry weather during September will also prolong the risk of wildfires following months of intense summer heat combined with infrequent rainfall.

A sharp change in the weather is expected during the month of October as storms from the Atlantic return to the Iberian Peninsula.

This pattern will bring much-needed rainfall as well as an end to any lasting unseasonable warmth.

While the rainfall will be largely beneficial, downpours falling on the hard, dry ground will elevate the risk of flash flooding.

"These downpours will also dramatically lower the risk of wildfires in the region," Reppert said.

A few of these storms may supply locally damaging winds, especially across northern Portugal and northwestern Spain.

Occasional bouts of largely beneficial rain are expected in the month of November across the Iberian Peninsula.


https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathers-2019-europe-autumn-forecast/492415


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 15:09)

Outono antecipado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2019 às 17:15)

*Previsão período alargado  - 09 set. a 06 out. 2019*

*Precipitação total com valores abaixo e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 09/09 a 15/09 e de 16/09 a 22/09. Nas semanas de 23/09 a 29/09 e de 30/09 a 06/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para o interior do território, nas semanas de 09/09 a 15/09, de 16/09 a 22/09 e de 23/09 a 29/09 e apenas para o interior norte, na semana de 30/09 a 06/10.

Fonte: IPMA

A semana de 16/09 a 22/09 tem uma anomalia maior do que na semana de 09/09 a 15/09.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2019 às 17:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão período alargado  - 09 set. a 06 out. 2019*
> 
> *Precipitação total com valores abaixo e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
> *
> ...


O tempo vai passando, os valores de temperatura não baixam como seria normal e as anomalias vão aumentando...
Após dia 15, tanto o GFS como o ECM prevêem a continuação de temperaturas perto dos 35ºC, tal como as mínimas algo altas, e sem precipitação. Quanto a esta mesma, só 1 semana antes é que se chega a uma conclusão concreta e acaba por ser sempre abaixo do normal.


----------



## Tonton (7 Set 2019 às 00:56)

ECMWF S5 6 meses saída deste mês.
A tendência continua, de temperaturas acima e precipitação abaixo... 
Precipitação acima no Sul, ainda este mês e em Novembro, e no resto em Outubro...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2019 às 15:55)

Na previsão mensal do Accuweather só estão previstos 19 dias de chuva em 3 meses. 
Se a previsão continuar assim, poderemos ter uma espécie de "cópia" do outono de 2011 ou de 2015.  
https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/september-weather/274087?year=2019


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 16:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na previsão mensal do Accuweather só estão previstos 19 dias de chuva em 3 meses.
> Se a previsão continuar assim, poderemos ter uma espécie de "cópia" do outono de 2011 ou de 2015.
> https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/september-weather/274087?year=2019



Esperemos então que Accuweather, esteja errado, normalmente as previsões deles a longo prazo valem o que valem, caso contrário isso seria um verdadeiro "tiro no escuro", tendo em conta a situação de seca que estamos a atravessar, ou a não ser que vossem uns 19 dias de chuva, que rendessem bem os 3 meses, mas aí as chuvadas em excesso, também não entram no solo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 17:06)




----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Segundo, as previsões mensais do ECM saídas hoje, aparece anomalia positiva no Sul em especial no Algarve na semana de 04/11 a 10/11.

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Mas, existe uma tendência para o AA subir em latitude e ir para o UK e com isso poderá aparecer algumas depressões por aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2019 às 13:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo, as previsões mensais do ECM saídas hoje, aparece anomalia positiva no Sul em especial no Algarve na semana de 04/11 a 10/11.
> 
> https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> Mas, existe uma tendência para o AA subir em latitude e ir para o UK e com isso poderá aparecer algumas depressões por aqui.



Esperemos que essas previsões se concretizem.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2019 às 14:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo, as previsões mensais do ECM saídas hoje, aparece anomalia positiva no Sul em especial no Algarve na semana de 04/11 a 10/11.
> 
> https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> Mas, existe uma tendência para o AA subir em latitude e ir para o UK e com isso poderá aparecer algumas depressões por aqui.


ECM interessante para o final do mês, cenário ainda longe de estar confirmado, mas pode ser que tenhamos sorte ou não.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Out 2019 às 12:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> ECM interessante para o final do mês, cenário ainda longe de estar confirmado, mas pode ser que tenhamos sorte ou não.


Os modelos já começaram a recuar, provavelmente nada disto irá acontecer...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Out 2019 às 13:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos já começaram a recuar, provavelmente nada disto irá acontecer...



Na próxima run volta a dar


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2019 às 12:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Na próxima run volta a dar


Infelizmente não, vamos ter é verão de S.Martinho....


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2019 às 09:47)

Anomalias positivas de precipitação durante 4 semanas!  





















Creio que, desde Março do ano passado, não surgiam 4 semanas seguidas de previsão com anomalias positivas em precipitação. Esperemos que se concretizam, pois necessitamos da chuva como de pão para a boca


----------



## Aine (25 Out 2019 às 10:39)

Bom dia, 
isso era mesmo bom!  que venha ela.....


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2019 às 21:56)




----------



## cepp1 (26 Out 2019 às 23:39)

joralentejano disse:


>


o que significa estes gráficos?? desculpe a minha ignorância


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2019 às 23:55)

cepp1 disse:


> o que significa estes gráficos?? desculpe a minha ignorância


Anomalia de precipitação prevista por diversos modelos entre Novembro e Janeiro.


----------



## cepp1 (27 Out 2019 às 12:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Anomalia de precipitação prevista por diversos modelos entre Novembro e Janeiro.


Obrigado...e essas anomalias são positivas ou negativas??


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2019 às 12:44)

cepp1 disse:


> Obrigado...e essas anomalias são positivas ou negativas??


Em 3 pode-se observar uma anomalia negativa algo vincada e nos restantes, não há sinal significativo havendo apenas uma ligeira anomalia positiva no extremo Noroeste. No entanto, penso que a ligeira anomalia negativa junto à costa a Sudoeste diz tudo. Basta clicar na imagem para ampliar e perceber melhor o que estou a dizer.
Resumidamente, será muito mau se estas previsões se concretizarem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2019 às 11:26)

*Arctic Oscillation and Polar Vortex Analysis and Forecasts*
October 28, 2019

_Summary_


The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently negative and is predicted to remain mostly negative for the next two weeks.
The current negative AO is reflective of mostly positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the Arctic and mixed pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the mid-latitudes. *The North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) is negative with positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies spread across Greenland and Iceland; and the NAO is predicted to briefly turn positive as geopotential height anomalies turn negative across Greenland.* However longer term the NOA looks to turn negative once more as geopotential height anomalies reverse back to positive.
*European temperatures are predicted to be on a bit of a rollercoaster as the NAO vacillates between negative and positive the next couple of weeks.* Early on temperature anomalies are predicted to be mostly negative across Europe including the United Kingdom (UK) then turn mostly positive before once again turning negative.  The one region that could remain consistently cold throughout the period is Scandinavia.
Currently temperatures are mostly above normal across Asia as ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies dominate the continent.  However, over the next two weeks, troughing/negative geopotential height anomalies with below normal temperatures mostly confined to Northwest Russia will become more widespread across Northern Asia especially Siberia while temperatures remain mostly above normal across Southern Asia.
Ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies anchored across Alaska and the Gulf of Alaska over the next two weeks will force downstream troughing/negative geopotential height anomalies with normal to below normal temperatures initially over western North America with more ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies with normal to above normal temperatures for eastern North America.  However, over the next two weeks, the downstream troughing/negative geopotential height anomalies with normal to below normal temperatures will slide east into Eastern Canada and the Eastern United States (US).
In the Impacts section I share more thoughts about the upcoming pattern and the Northern Hemisphere (NH) winter and the behavior of the polar vortex (PV).
Mais informações em: https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation/


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Out 2019 às 09:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> *European temperatures are predicted to be on a bit of a rollercoaster as the NAO vacillates between negative and positive the next couple of weeks.* Early on temperature anomalies are predicted to be mostly negative across Europe including the United Kingdom (UK) then turn mostly positive before once again turning negative.  The one region that could remain consistently cold throughout the period is Scandinavia.




Então vai ser assim húmido, quente e pastoso - tropical, portanto?!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2019 às 21:46)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Então vai ser assim húmido, quente e pastoso - tropical, portanto?!


As temperaturas vão começar a descer já na próxima semana segundo o IPMA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 16:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 16:56)




----------



## Tonton (7 Nov 2019 às 18:33)

Previsão Sazonal do S5.

Se não fosse tão falível, seria assustadora em relação às anomalias da precipitação para o Centro e o Sul do Continente... 

Edit: Ainda por cima, excepto este mês, reparem nas tendências da temperatura estar acima do normal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 14:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2019 às 21:05)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2019 às 19:43)

Para um mês que praticamente já era dado como perdido por muita gente, as previsões até não estão nada más 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2019 às 16:22)

CPC (Washington) vs ECMWF vs MetOffice (Exeter)






Claro que para o sul basta uma outra região depressionária para invalidar as previsões relativamente à precipitação.

Anomalia K=ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 18:12)

Tudo muito democrático , assim está bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2019 às 12:10)




----------



## irpsit (15 Nov 2019 às 14:07)

As previsoes sazonais de um modelos e do outro nao podiam ser mais opostas.

O S5 preve um inverno seco e com temperatura acima da media em Portugal e Mediterranico (excepto Novembro e Dezembro), e chuvoso e temperatura acima da media no UK e Europa central e do norte.
O tweet preve um evento de quebra do vortex polar, que causaria NAO- e frio seco ou neve no UK e Europa do norte, e frio/chuvoso em Portugal e Europa do sul.

Neste momento o padrao parece ter uma tendencia enorme ao segundo cenario, de NAO- em Dezembro e Janeiro, com um bloqueio a formar-se na Escandinavia e um comboio de depressoes a passar por Portugal, Espanha e Italia. Mas se calhar os meses que se seguem (Fev, Mar, Abr) vao ser secos e com tempetaturas acima da media, com um bloqueio grande na Europa.

O S5 nao modela o comboio de depressoes e frio na Europa do Sul, que e tipico de situacoes NAO-.




Tonton disse:


> Previsão Sazonal do S5.
> 
> Se não fosse tão falível, seria assustadora em relação às anomalias da precipitação para o Centro e o Sul do Continente...
> 
> Edit: Ainda por cima, excepto este mês, reparem nas tendências da temperatura estar acima do normal...





luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Nov 2019 às 17:04)

Todos os anos pr esta altura comecam estas teorias da treta sobre nao- quebra do vórtice e afins.. Daqui a 2 semanas, 4 se as 6 semanas e depois foi o que se viu... É provavelmente será tb o que se verá este ano..
Quanto aos modelos sazonais 90% deles prevê temperatura acima da média e precipitação abaixo num padrão claro de nao+


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Todos os anos pr esta altura comecam estas teorias da treta sobre nao- quebra do vórtice e afins.. Daqui a 2 semanas, 4 se as 6 semanas e depois foi o que se viu... É provavelmente será tb o que se verá este ano..
> Quanto aos modelos sazonais 90% deles prevê temperatura acima da média e precipitação abaixo num padrão claro de nao+


Afinal não são só outros membros que são pessimistas e dramáticos, como por vezes dizes. Não estou com qualquer esperança de que este ano possa ser diferente e o inverno seja chuvoso, mas essas situações vão-se vendo aos poucos.
No ano passado, muitas previsões sazonais previam um janeiro chuvoso e depois foi o que foi. Atualmente, os modelos estão num constante tira e põe (como é habitual), ou seja, está tudo incerto e por isso mesmo não vale muito a pena estar a olhar para o longo prazo. Estar na sombra de um anticiclone com um comportamento cada vez mais incerto, dá nestas coisas e infelizmente sabemos o cenário que é sempre mais provável, mas por vezes podemos ter surpresas.
Apenas vou dar mais razão às previsões sazonais caso o bloqueio do costume se estabeleça a partir de Dezembro, mas depois até pode mudar em janeiro quem sabe...É sempre uma incógnita.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Nov 2019 às 17:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Afinal não são só outros membros que são pessimistas e dramáticos, como por vezes dizes. Não estou com qualquer esperança de que este ano possa ser diferente e o inverno seja chuvoso, mas essas situações vão-se vendo aos poucos.
> No ano passado, muitas previsões sazonais previam um janeiro chuvoso e depois foi o que foi. Atualmente, os modelos estão num constante tira e põe (como é habitual), ou seja, está tudo incerto e por isso mesmo não vale muito a pena estar a olhar para o longo prazo. Estar na sombra de um anticiclone com um comportamento cada vez mais incerto, dá nestas coisas e infelizmente sabemos o cenário que é sempre mais provável, mas por vezes podemos ter surpresas.
> Apenas vou dar mais razão às previsões sazonais caso o bloqueio do costume se estabeleça a partir de Dezembro, mas depois até pode mudar em janeiro quem sabe...É sempre uma incógnita.



O meu comentário referia se a esse tweet concretamente, é fiz uma analogia com as previsões sazonais. 
Portanto, eu não faço ideia se os modelos sazonais acertam ou não, não tenho bola de cristal, mas na minha opinião eu acredito que este inverno tenhamos nao+ ou neutra!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2019 às 18:28)

Não façam futurologia em meteorologia pessoal, ainda não existe nenhuma garantia que o AA regresse no final do mês


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Nov 2019 às 09:46)

*Arctic Oscillation and Polar Vortex Analysis and Forecasts*
November 18, 2019

_Special blog on winter 2018/2019 retrospective can be found here - http://www.aer.com/winter2019_

_Special blog on winter 2017/2018 retrospective can be found here - http://www.aer.com/winter2018_

_Special blog on winter 2016/2017 retrospective can be found here - http://www.aer.com/winter2017_

_Special blog on winter 2015/2016 retrospective can be found here - http://www.aer.com/winter2016_

Dr. Judah Cohen from Atmospheric and Environmental Research (AER) recently embarked on an experimental process of regular research, review, and analysis of the Arctic Oscillation (AO) and Polar Vortex (PV). This analysis is intended to provide researchers and practitioners real-time insights on one of North America’s and Europe’s leading drivers for extreme and persistent temperature patterns.

During the winter schedule the blog is updated once every week. Snow accumulation forecasts replace precipitation forecasts. Also, there is renewed emphasis on ice and snow boundary conditions and their influence on hemispheric weather.

_Subscribe to our email list or follow me on Twitter (@judah47) for notification of updates._

_The AO/PV blog is partially supported by NSF grant AGS: 1657748._

_Summary_


The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently negative and is predicted to remain neutral to negative for the next two weeks.
The current negative AO is reflective of mostly positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the Arctic and mixed pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the mid-latitudes. The North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) is positive with mostly negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies spread across Greenland; and the NAO is predicted to remain near neutral to negative as geopotential height anomalies remain weakly positive across Greenland over the next two weeks.
This week, troughing/negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies over Western Europe are predicted to be sandwiched by ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies in the central North Atlantic and Western Asia. Normal to below normal temperatures are predicted for Western Europe including the United Kingdom (UK) under northerly flow while normal to above normal temperatures are predicted for Eastern Europe under southerly flow.  However, over the next two weeks the troughing in Western Europe is predicted to push north into the Barents-Kara Seas setting up westerly flow across Europe with relatively mild temperatures.
Currently temperatures are mostly above normal across Western Asia and Southeastern Asia as ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies dominate Western and Southern Asia while temperatures are below normal in Siberia and Northeast Asia with troughing/negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies dominating the region.  However, over the next two weeks, troughing to the north with ridging to the south will setup a westerly flow across Asia allowing milder temperatures to overspread much of the continent with below normal temperatures mostly confined to Northern Siberia under the troughing. 
This week and into early next week ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies are predicted to dominate much of North America with normal to above normal temperatures  for Alaska, much of Canada and the Western United States (US) with troughing/negative geopotential height anomalies and normal to below normal temperatures mostly confined  to the Eastern US. However, starting next week increasing troughing will bring colder temperatures to Alaska and Western Canada and the Western US with ridging and milder temperatures in eastern North America. However, the ECMWF model is predicting more seasonable temperatures in the Eastern US.
In the Impacts section I discuss the implications of the predicted stratospheric polar vortex (PV) disruption on winter weather.
_Impacts_

*In my opinion it is crunch time for the Northern Hemisphere (NH) winter. A minor sudden stratospheric warming (SSW where a warming of at least 25°C occurs in the polar stratosphere) is likely and a major mid-winter warming (MMW where the zonal mean zonal wind at 10hPa and 60N reverses from positive to negative) is possible in mid-December. I include in Figure i the temperature animation of the stratosphere and impressive warming is being predicted by the GFS, enough to at least qualify for a minor warming.  Based on the GFS forecast, some regions of the polar stratosphere could see a 70°C (126°F) jump in temperature in a matter of days!  I saw that some members of the GFS ensemble showed an MMW as early as early December, but I think this is likely too soon.*






Figure i.  Forecasted average temperatures (°C/°K; countours) and  anomalies (°C/°K; shading) across the Northern Hemisphere for 18 November – 4 December 2019. The forecasts are from the 18 November 2019 GFS.

I believe regardless of the timing and magnitude of the event it will have impacts on the NH weather.  I would argue that some of the predicted features in the tropospheric circulation are related to the anticipated PV disruption.  The models are predicting a mid-troposphere low pressure over Northern Siberia starting next week.  This is very close to the predicted location of the stratospheric PV starting this week.  The other predicted main feature in the polar stratosphere is ridging/high pressure centered near Alaska.  This will likely be associated with a tropospheric feature/reflection as well.  Something similar occurred last December with ridging in the interior of North America and very mild temperatures across the continent.  A repeat is possible but my sense of the trends this fall is that the ridge will likely setup further west, forcing a colder solution but admittedly it’s a tough call.

In last week’s blog, I argued that the increase in the vertical energy transfer and the PV disruption is looking more like an “absorptive” event and less like a “reflective” event and that seems to be even more true this week.  Leading up to an “absorptive” event while the stratospheric AO trends negative the tropospheric AO trends positive with milder temperatures across the mid-latitudes and colder temperatures in the Arctic.  Though many of the trends are not particularly strong, based on today’s forecast plots included in today’s blog all those trends are apparent.  The forecast for Europe is consistent with these expectations with an increasing westerly flow and milder temperatures. Milder trends are also predicted for eastern North but those trends might run into more resistance due to record low sea ice in the North Pacific sector of the Arctic and the well above normal sea surface temperatures (SSTs) in the eastern North Pacific especially in the Gulf of Alaska.  Those features could help to promote ridging near Alaska/Gulf of Alaska with downstream troughing in North America with colder temperatures bucking the trends from the vertical energy transfer.

Regardless of the amplitude, I expect some cold weather from the SSW most likely in eastern North America and Northern Asia.  However, if the predicted SSW is relatively minor with a quick recovery in the stratospheric AO, even possibly becoming strongly positive, would favor a positive tropospheric AO.  Then an extended mild to very mild period across the NH mid-latitudes could ensue from late December through much of January.  I would expect at some point another PV disruption that would reverse the weather to colder but by then an overall mild winter would be almost a certainty.

Para saber mais: https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation/ Caso o vosso inglês não seja grande coisa, clique do lado direito no rato e traduzir (no Chrome).


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 18:09)

*OMG!   *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Dez 2019 às 10:11)

Vão se vendo alguns sinais positivos do modelo GFS para uma mudança de padrão lá para dia 12/13 , com a deslocação do AA para Oeste , e nova descida das depressões em latitude,  se assim vier a acontecer grande parte da precipitação que tivemos em Outubro e Novembro , vai agora dar frutos a nível de armazenamento para albufeiras e barragens, contudo ainda falta muito tempo, mas são sinais muitos bons 












*Acumulados previstos pelo GFS até dia 18 de Dezembro 
*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Dez 2019 às 11:04)

Sim nos últimos dias alguns sinais de eventual mudanca mas continua tudo demasiado incerto.
A longo prazo começa a surgir alguns sinais de mudança para período mais chuvoso para meados do natal e eventualmente Janeiro mas é cedo para afirmar como nova tendência.. 
Veremos primeiro como será realmente Dezembro!


----------



## Tonton (6 Dez 2019 às 09:30)

Saída de Dezembro para o S5.
As tendências predominantes são temperaturas acima da média, em especial a partir da Primavera, e precipitação para o Sul sempre abaixo, excepto em Maio de 2020.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Dez 2019 às 09:50)

Olho para esses mapas de temperaturas e são cópias para todos os meses de previsão, mesmo em previsões anteriores, o que é um absurdo: Europa a ferver, anomalia negativa (ou normal) no mar junto à costa ocidental de Portugal e a W da Irlanda. Não gosto de criticar o que não conheço, e podendo estar a ser injusto com quem desenvolve este produto, mas isto parece-me completamente inútil. Quanto à precipitação não posso opinar, mas a minha confiança nos mapas de temperatura não ajuda a levar muito a sério...


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2019 às 10:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Olho para esses mapas de temperaturas e são cópias para todos os meses de previsão, mesmo em previsões anteriores, o que é um absurdo: Europa a ferver, anomalia negativa (ou normal) no mar junto à costa ocidental de Portugal e a W da Irlanda. Não gosto de criticar o que não conheço, e podendo estar a ser injusto com quem desenvolve este produto, mas isto parece-me completamente inútil. Quanto à precipitação não posso opinar, mas a minha confiança nos mapas de temperatura não ajuda a levar muito a sério...



Aqui na Bélgica, este ano, so houve 1 mes (Maio) com uma anomalia marcadamente negativa de temperatura. Todos os outros tiveram acima. Novembro esteve muito muito ligeiramente abaixo. Portanto nao parece que esses mapas a mostrarem anomalias positivas errem. A verdade é que as anomalias positivas de temperatura comecam a ser a norma


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui na Bélgica, este ano, so houve 1 mes (Maio) com uma anomalia marcadamente negativa de temperatura. Todos os outros tiveram acima. Novembro esteve muito muito ligeiramente abaixo. Portanto nao parece que esses mapas a mostrarem anomalias positivas errem. A verdade é que as anomalias positivas de temperatura comecam a ser a norma



Concordo que é natural haverem mais anomalias positivas pois o planeta está a aquecer. O problema destes mapas é que mostram sempre as mesmas áreas com anomalias positivas e negativas. Salvo diferenças mínimas, parecem cópias. É evidente que os mapas de anomalias mensais de temperatura observados não vão mostrar anomalias positivas ad eternum numas regiões, e negativas ad eternum noutras. Vão haver diferenças entre cada mês consoante as posições das áreas ciclónicas/anticiclonicas. Para tais mapas se tornarem realidade era necessário termos uma atmosfera quase estacionária!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Olho para esses mapas de temperaturas e são cópias para todos os meses de previsão, mesmo em previsões anteriores, o que é um absurdo: Europa a ferver, anomalia negativa (ou normal) no mar junto à costa ocidental de Portugal e a W da Irlanda. Não gosto de criticar o que não conheço, e podendo estar a ser injusto com quem desenvolve este produto, mas isto parece-me completamente inútil. Quanto à precipitação não posso opinar, mas a minha confiança nos mapas de temperatura não ajuda a levar muito a sério...



A semana de 16/12 a 22/12 indica precipitação acima da média em todo o território com uma anomalia (+10 mm a +60 mm).

Previsão da Accuweather

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathers-2019-2020-europe-winter-forecast/601922

Não vejo lá dry


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A semana de 16/12 a 22/12 indica precipitação acima da média em todo o território com uma anomalia (+10 mm a +60 mm).
> 
> Previsão da Accuweather
> 
> ...



Eu já estava aqui a fazer festa, que ia vir aí uma boas chuvadas.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vejo lá dry



No início não.



> "Though there will be relief from the drought in the Iberian Peninsula, and rainfall will produce more vegetation growth, leading to an increased threat for wildfires as it dries out into the spring," AccuWeather Senior Meteorologist Alan Reppert said.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Dez 2019 às 22:54)

Acho que só de olhar para a previsão quer da operacional quer do ensemble eu diria que essa previsão de 16 a 22 vai por um canudo!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 17:14)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 23:51)

Esta previsão do Accuweather está ótima ao nível de precipitação. Até ao final do mês, de acordo com a previsão deles, deverá chover.   
https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/december-weather/274087?year=2019


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esta previsão do Accuweather está ótima ao nível de precipitação. Até ao final do mês, de acordo com a previsão deles, deverá chover.
> https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/december-weather/274087?year=2019


Não sei... o ECM, GFS e Gem prevem o regresso das altas pressões lá para o Natal, acabamos por ter " sorte" com a chuva esta semana, infelizmente acho que não durará muito esta precipitação, espero obviamente que os modelos mudem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

As próximas duas semanas serão secas, com um bloqueio anticiclónico no Atlântico. 





As temperaturas nesta semana serão elevadas, mas na próxima possivelmente serão abaixo da média.





No entanto, certos ramos do ECMWF preveem instabilidade na primeira semana de janeiro há várias saídas, com a formação de uma depressão isolada a oeste de Portugal, chuva e algum frio. O ramo mais generoso do ECMWF prevê 47,2 mm para aqui, 80,2 mm para Tavira ou 125,3 mm para Paços de Ferreira, em apenas 5 dias. 
https://kachelmannwetter.com/lu/vorhersage/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/niederschlag/


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:36)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 10:55)

Quando começam a haver este tipo de devaneios no GFS, é porque o princípio do ano vai correr mal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 22:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Quando começam a haver este tipo de devaneios no GFS, é porque o princípio do ano vai correr mal.


E pronto, na saída a seguir, a depressão desapareceu. Típico do GFS em previsões a longo prazo.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2020 às 15:29)

*Scientists Predict El Nino in 2020 Based on Earlier Warning Method*

Como a atividade solar está no mínimo, quando é que começa a era glaciar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 21:52)




----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Para as próximas semanas, está previsto que a temperatura na Escandinávia continue entre 3º a 6ºC acima do normal:  https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Entretanto por cá, não se vislumbra precipitação, nem frio. Vai-se tornando no habitual...


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2020 às 23:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Nada de espantar. Aqui na Bélgica tem nao se ve nada de jeito a nivel de frio. E a persistencia da NAO+ so vai piorar isso


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2020 às 23:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Se essa anomalia na temperatura fosse negativa, provavelmente já haviam aqui alguns foristas a questionar o aquecimento global...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 23:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se essa anomalia na temperatura fosse negativa, provavelmente já havia aqui alguns foristas a questionar o aquecimento global...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2020 às 00:54)

Este começo do mês de janeiro, por aqui, faz-me claramente lembrar janeiro de 2016. Um começo seco e quente e com poucas inversões térmicas em grande parte do Centro e no Sul. 
Inclusive, se não estou em erro, registaram-se recordes de temperatura no mês de janeiro de 2016, com temperaturas máximas acima de 20°C no Alentejo e à volta dos 15-18°C na região de Lisboa. 
A única diferença entre 2015 e este ano é que, neste ano, a dorsal anticiclónica está a afetar toda a Europa (exceto os Balcãs e a Turquia), trazendo temperaturas muito altas para regiões da Escandinávia. 

Na minha opinião, a única maneira de nos vermos livres deste marasmo meteorológico é se ocorrer a formação de depressões localizadas (gotas frias), formando uma zona mais frágil no anticiclone e permitindo a passagem de frentes. E isso é, curiosamente, o que o ECMWF e o GFS têm previsto, já há algumas saídas, a partir do dia 10. Ainda é algo incerto, mas poderemos ter mais uma semana de arromba lá para meio do mês.  A ver se isso acontece...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2020 às 00:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Este começo do mês de janeiro, por aqui, faz-me claramente lembrar janeiro de 2016. Um começo seco e quente e com poucas inversões térmicas em grande parte do Centro e no Sul.
> Inclusive, se não estou em erro, registaram-se recordes de temperatura no mês de janeiro de 2016, com temperaturas máximas acima de 20°C no Alentejo e à volta dos 15-18°C na região de Lisboa.
> A única diferença entre 2015 e este ano é que, neste ano, a dorsal anticiclónica está a afetar toda a Europa (exceto os Balcãs e a Turquia), trazendo temperaturas muito altas para regiões da Escandinávia.
> 
> Na minha opinião, a única maneira de nos vermos livres deste marasmo meteorológico é se ocorrer a formação de depressões localizadas (gotas frias), formando uma zona mais frágil no anticiclone e permitindo a passagem de frentes. E isso é, curiosamente, o que o ECMWF e o GFS têm previsto, já há algumas saídas, a partir do dia 10. Ainda é algo incerto, mas poderemos ter mais uma semana de arromba lá para meio do mês.  A ver se isso acontece...


Só agora é que vi que isto está publicado no tópico errado. Podem mover esta mensagem para o tópico "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2020"?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2020 às 09:15)

Boas, 
O cenário actual é exactamente aquele previsto pelos modelos sazonais. 
Um superanticiclone instala se por toda a Europa do Sul incluindo a Península Ibérica, com efeitos duradouros e a consequência é este tempo ameno e solarengo que mais faz lembrar a Primavera. 
A manter-se o cenário actual as barragens do Sul vão começar a reverter o processo e vão começar a descer os seus níveis de armazenamento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 16:46)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jan 2020 às 19:07)

Neste momento a Noaa por seu lado mostra é fortes sinais de La Nina mas nesta altura por este modelo as previsões para essa altura têm pouca fiabilidade, segundo os mesmos confessam!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 18:27)




----------



## microcris (12 Jan 2020 às 10:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



pode ser que sim


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2020 às 12:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Isso seria um sonho!


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2020 às 13:02)

Uma situacao desse tipo recorda-me o Inverno e a Primavera de 2018. 

Aqui em Londres isto esta muito quente para a epoca do ano parecem temperaturas de Marco ou Abril. Ontem a Tarde havia zonas a abarrotar de pessoas nas ruas, lojas e cafes, autocarros nacionais esgotados, empregados em t-shirt em lojas e cafes, nao parece nada que estamos em Janeiro.


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2020 às 13:09)

frederico disse:


> Uma situacao desse tipo recorda-me o Inverno e a Primavera de 2018.
> 
> Aqui em Londres isto esta muito quente para a epoca do ano parecem temperaturas de Marco ou Abril. Ontem a Tarde havia zonas a abarrotar de pessoas nas ruas, lojas e cafes, autocarros nacionais esgotados, empregados em t-shirt em lojas e cafes, nao parece nada que estamos em Janeiro.



Infelizmente as previsoes ja mudaram. Parece que a NAO- nao quer nada com a Europa este ano


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2020 às 13:21)

hurricane disse:


> Infelizmente as previsoes ja mudaram. Parece que a NAO- nao quer nada com a Europa este ano


Esperemos que a NAO- queira algo com Portugal, já que Portugal está na ponta da Europa. 

*Peço desculpa pela mensagem fora de tópico. *


----------



## Tonton (12 Jan 2020 às 13:28)

As previsões deste mês do S5 do ECMWF não são nada animadoras para cá...
São temperaturas acima e precipitação abaixo por aí fora, até Julho, excepto na precipitação para o Noroeste em Março...


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2020 às 14:46)

Tonton disse:


> As previsões deste mês do S5 do ECMWF não são nada animadoras para cá...
> São temperaturas acima e precipitação abaixo por aí fora, até Julho, excepto na precipitação para o Noroeste em Março...



Literalmente o pior dos pesadelos. Se essas previsoes estiverem certas este inverno será mesmo um inverno miserável.


----------



## irpsit (12 Jan 2020 às 16:37)

Pode-se generalizar as previsoes do seguinte modo:

Europa, com os primeiros 7 meses do ano, com temperaturas bem acima do normal, quase em todo o continente, mas em especial no norte (durante a primavera) e no sul (no verao). Em termos de precipitacao, seca no sul da Europa e na Europa central (excepto em Marco em Portugal, e em Abril na Europa central) e uma primavera extremamente chuvosa na Noruega e Islandia, e em partes da Escocia. 

Vagas de calor possiveis em Junho na Europa central e sul, incluindo Portugal. Eventos de precipitacao excessiva no Reino Unido entre Fevereiro e Marco, e possivelmente no norte de Portugal. A continuidade dos padroes anormais dos ultimos anos, resultantes das mudancas climaticas.


----------



## irpsit (12 Jan 2020 às 16:40)

frederico disse:


> Uma situacao desse tipo recorda-me o Inverno e a Primavera de 2018.
> 
> Aqui em Londres isto esta muito quente para a epoca do ano parecem temperaturas de Marco ou Abril. Ontem a Tarde havia zonas a abarrotar de pessoas nas ruas, lojas e cafes, autocarros nacionais esgotados, empregados em t-shirt em lojas e cafes, nao parece nada que estamos em Janeiro.



Tem sido o mesmo na Escocia.
Registamos 17C em dois dias, no final de Dezembro.

Hoje esta mais frio e normal, mas tem havido temperaturas primaveris aqui, nas ultimas semanas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 15:32)




----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 15:49)

Diferenças muito relevantes entre os modelos. Como a previsão é relativamente longínqua, há que esperar para ver.

Por agora, a maior imprevisibilidade reside na região dos Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:06)




----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2020 às 12:10)

Mais do mesmo em Março, provavelmente.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Fev 2020 às 14:18)

Orion disse:


> Mais do mesmo em Março, provavelmente.


Infelizmente parece que todas as previsões apontam para o fim do Inverno e primeira metade da primavera seca e com temperaturas acima da média.
Li algures que em Maio se preve temperaturas de fins de Junho, Julho na Península Ibérica.
Esperemos que no mínimo isso possa traduzir em convecção e trovoadas pela primavera afim de haver precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2020 às 20:25)

Orion disse:


> Mais do mesmo em Março, provavelmente.



Que seja igual a 1989 no UK e depois que o Outono seja igual a 1989 no Algarve, mas isso já seria coincidência a mais.


----------



## Orion (29 Fev 2020 às 12:34)




----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2020 às 09:40)

Março. Mais do mesmo?


----------



## Microburst (23 Mar 2020 às 17:49)

*Boletim Climatológico Sazonal
Inverno 2019/2020*

O *inverno 2019/20 (*dezembro 2019, janeiro e fevereiro 2020) em Portugal continental classificou-se como *extremamente quente e seco* (Figura 1).

Foi o 2º inverno mais quente desde 1931 (mais quente foi registado no ano de 1990). O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 11.00 °C, foi superior ao normal com uma anomalia de +1.47 °C.

O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 15.67 °C, foi o valor mais alto desde 1931, com uma anomalia de +1.92 °C em relação ao valor normal 1971-2000.

O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 6.33 °C, também foi superior ao normal, +1.01 °C, sendo o 3º valor mais alto desde 2000. Valores de temperatura mínima do ar superiores aos deste inverno ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos, desde 1931.

O total da quantidade de precipitação ocorrida nos meses de dezembro a fevereiro, 275.1 mm, corresponde a cerca de 78% do valor médio (Figura 3). Valores da quantidade de precipitação inferiores aos deste inverno ocorreram em cerca de 40% dos anos, desde 1931.


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2020/boletim_clima_ipma_inverno_2019_20-2.pdf


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2020 às 10:55)

Esperar para ver se os outros modelos vão mais na direção do CFS






O 'globo' ainda está muito quente.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2020 às 10:59)

Orion disse:


> Março. Mais do mesmo?



Sim.


----------

